# What Does Music Mean To You?



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 4, 2009)

What is it exactly that you get out of music?  Why do you pursue music?  What is the connection, if any, that you feel with music?  In short, what are your philosophies regarding music and how does it integrate itself into your life?

For me, there is so much about music that impassions me, it's difficult to try to list everything succinctly.  I love, for one, that it is a living art--it is not static as is, say, a painting, sculpture, or written story.  Music is often not only dependent on a composer, but on performers as well, meaning that every performance--even by the same people--will always be different, however slightly.  There will always be something new to understand from the same work when it's performed anew.

Perhaps what I love most, however, is the sense of connection I get when engaging in music.  It connects me with other people and, at times, I sense a connection with the universe entire...that there's some greater meaning to the mystery of existence I might be able to glean just from creating music.  I feel that music has enormous potential--far beyond what we currently comprehend--and that studies such as music therapy are just beginning to tap into music's deeper potentials.  I have had performances--and heard of many others of similar nature--where myself, the rest of the ensemble with whom I am performing, and the entire audience have experienced some form of emotional connection through the music that have made such performances more memorable in my mind than any other.  There is even, at times, a nature of gestalt to be found in such performances--almost as if our emotional connection was feeding into some huge pot that made the collection more potent than the sum of the individual pieces divided.

There is a liberation within music, and a purity.  When people are able to simply let go and express themselves through some new language, there is a beauty to its purity, whether it be native folk music, jazz, New Wave syllabic (such as Lisa Gerrard); music at these times seems the most unfiltered form of expression, baring the very essence of the performer's soul to the audience.  There is something pure, also, when music such as this is simply for the sake of simple expression without it trying to be commercial, academic, or even political.

I personally know of no joy, no liberation, no art greater than Music.  And I'm very anxious to hear others' thoughts and feelings on what music means to you.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

Apart from an extra income, a way to free my creativity. Yes, I would like to sell my music for a moment, but that's nothing important.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Sep 4, 2009)

It's a hobby of mine and I like it. It brings out my creativeness and it's quite fun to do. You can do a lot with music and ofcourse profit as well but you must earn reputation first.

I myself create it because I like to and also to become popular and one day sell my albums online.


----------



## BaronWise (Sep 4, 2009)

Music is a fantastic way for one to express themselves and portray emotions without needing to say a word. One can paint pleasant images, horrifying scenery, gloomy views, anything. You don't need a pencil or a voice to tell others how you feel, but all you need is your instrument and your soul.
Music is saying what can't be said with words.


----------



## ArdenRedFox (Sep 4, 2009)

My thoughts on it are similar to those who have already posted replies, as well as the original post. It's definitely an artistic, cathartic release for me that enables one to express emotions/images where words may not suffice. It's also ridiculously rewarding when a song you're writing really starts to come together, and it's also really fun to do.


----------



## Aden (Sep 4, 2009)

I can express in real time instead of having to wait a few hours for a painting to be finished.


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Sep 5, 2009)

Great thread. 

I think my connection to music is very similar to Malcolm's...Music is a religion to me. When performing/creating it or listening/dancing to it, it puts me in a state of trance where my superficial self is dissolved and I become a conduit of sonic communication from the planet to the planet. It is liberation, it is catharsis, it is action and invocation. It is exploration. 

It is a communication that transcends language. A philosopher, Ludwig Wittgenstein, had an idea he referred to as the Unspeakable, unseen truths dwelling in all of us that we can not realize due to the limitations of language. He put forth that there are emotions we no longer feel because we no longer have words for them -- so instead we feel "ghosts" of them. These "ghosts" are the Unspeakable. And in music, there is no Unspeakable. In music, all is spoken and all is experienced. 

Music is also an endeavor of compassion. I'm sure most of us here have had music get us through the rougher times in our lives -- many a time music has understood when no one else could. A friend when friends are nowhere to be found. I see this as very important. 

Music has rescued me before, and also inspired, enlightened, challenged, healed and even evolved me. So I feel that I have a duty to carry this on. I am honoring the artists who inspired me by echoing their intentions through my own music -- which, honestly, I don't even feel I have a right to call "my own". It already all exists out in the universe, we're just picking up on it. 

Lastly, I create music because I fucking have to. If I don't, I very well might kill people.


----------



## Tigon (Jun 2, 2010)

the only way i can describe it

music
is
life


----------



## WolfTailz (Jun 2, 2010)

Music to me is a passion. It allows me to be myself without worrying what others will think. When I engage in music, weather it be playing trombone, tuba, saxophone, baritone, or singing, I lose thought of everything that was bothering me and I feel better. Without music my life would be extremely dull and depressing. =)


----------



## Rytes (Jun 2, 2010)

I get patterns, noise, and sounds flying around in my head making music all the time. If I don't play or make any, I can't vent. baaaaaaad things will happen if I don't vent. music just builds a euphoric high


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 2, 2010)

I listen to music to excite and color the mind. I also enjoy the physical act of playing an instrument.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't have any particular taste in music, I just like whatever takes my fancy.


----------



## Eric (Jun 3, 2010)

Music's one of the most important things in my life. I like how artists use instruments as well as their voice to express the way they feel or think. Of course, I also listen to music just for fun, but I like to listen to songs just to have something to think about. When writing songs myself, I try to show people how I feel and what things I think about. It's kinda like trying to show people the way you see the world. 

Damn, that was cheesy.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 5, 2010)

Pretty much agreeing with what SwaggleTooth said.

Music is extremely important to me. I grew up listening to a few artists  in particular, but it wasn't until I got a bit older that I learned to  really appreciate the beauty of complicated music. (Rock and other  deeper genres).

Quite frankly, music is probably the only thing that keeps me sane at  times. Almost like a faith of it's own.

I only wish I had any sort of musical talent. There's always time to  learn an instrument though I suppose.


----------



## Stawks (Jun 5, 2010)

THE ONLY PROOF HE NEEDED

FOR THE EXISTENCE OF GOD

WAS MUSIC

- Kurt Vonnegut Jr.


----------



## virus (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you joking me? Music needs nothing it still exists. Music is everything and everywhere all the time even without human creativity. EVERYTHING in the universe has a tempo and I can get on the beat.

I personally hate music, mostly because most humans do not understand that first principle. Music shouldn't be some bullshit love letter or breakup song. But yet 90% of the trash ever made is just that. Fuck you


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Music to me is an easy way of realizing that I am not the only one who feels mad/sad/scared/etc. It helps me vent and opens my mind creatively. I can only write while listening to music, so if I didn't have music then I couldn't vent through writing nor through music. If I couldn't vent I would end up killing myself. Music means that much to me.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 6, 2010)

Music used to be my way of expressing and representing. Back when I was an "extremist" lol.
Not it's about buisness, or else I have to get a real job. >:/ 
So fuck off, music extremists.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 6, 2010)

virus said:


> Are you joking me? Music needs nothing it still exists. Music is everything and everywhere all the time even without human creativity. EVERYTHING in the universe has a tempo and I can get on the beat.
> 
> I personally hate music, mostly because most humans do not understand that first principle. Music shouldn't be some bullshit love letter or breakup song. But yet 90% of the trash ever made is just that. Fuck you



Err, no idea if that's directed at something or someone here, or just people in general, but okay.

Personally I don't listen to soppy breakup songs that often (aka Country).


----------



## randomonlooker (Jun 7, 2010)

Music... The intelligent development of melodic motifs into full fledged pieces that can be enjoyed by an audience, a purely easy way of saying what I mean that for me writing a piece is like writing an essay. The motif is the subject, which is first introduced, explained, expanded upon and finally concluded. A purely academic thing, whose "complexity" lies in the inner parts, not the melody or bass line but in the harmony, clever quotations of the theme, atomized or full, being thrown from part to part, be it by fugal or canonical imitation. Or even just quotation of the theme here and there.


----------



## Aden (Jun 7, 2010)

virus said:


> Music shouldn't be some bullshit love letter or breakup song. But yet 90% of the trash ever made is just that.



You need to dig more. There is a TON of music out there.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 7, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> Music... The intelligent development of melodic motifs into full fledged pieces that can be enjoyed by an audience, a purely easy way of saying what I mean that for me writing a piece is like writing an essay. The motif is the subject, which is first introduced, explained, expanded upon and finally concluded. A purely academic thing, whose "complexity" lies in the inner parts, not the melody or bass line but in the harmony, clever quotations of the theme, atomized or full, being thrown from part to part, be it by fugal or canonical imitation. Or even just quotation of the theme here and there.



How do I agree with a post?


----------



## randomonlooker (Jun 8, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> How do I agree with a post?


You press the "This" button (and I'm glad you didn't find my opinion too idiotic, though in retrospect I should have put a little more thought into typing it out)


----------



## virus (Jun 11, 2010)

Aden said:


> You need to dig more. There is a TON of music out there.


 
Oh I know, trust me. I'm way past most doors in the music world. However I notice a trend in love/breakup songs weather it be masked or incognito in lyrics. Its the drive for a lot of peoples music. 
I just am music, any time any place. Which is why in general I hate listening to music constantly. 

There are fans, there are creators, then there are geniuses. I sadly happen to be a genius, it has a lot of drawbacks. But on top of all that I can pop out any song and genre in 20 minutes fully composed.


----------



## Aden (Jun 11, 2010)

virus said:


> There are fans, there are creators, then there are geniuses. I sadly happen to be a genius


 
Humble, too!


----------



## randomonlooker (Jun 13, 2010)

virus said:


> Oh I know, trust me. I'm way past most doors in the music world. However I notice a trend in love/breakup songs weather it be masked or incognito in lyrics. Its the drive for a lot of peoples music.
> I just am music, any time any place. Which is why in general I hate listening to music constantly.
> 
> There are fans, there are creators, then there are geniuses. I sadly happen to be a genius, it has a lot of drawbacks. But on top of all that I can pop out any song and genre in 20 minutes fully composed.



Well, that is like totally awesome to the max, I myself don't use words or themes in what I write, just counterpoint to drive the music. I'm a polyphonic kinda guy. Say is there anywhere I can see what you make?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jun 13, 2010)

My past.
My present.
My future.
My life.
My everything.





virus said:


> I personally hate music, mostly because most humans do not understand that first principle. Music shouldn't be some bullshit love letter or breakup song. But yet 90% of the trash ever made is just that. Fuck you



No...those are the lyrics, not the music itself. When a song has deep or emotional lyrics, a good portion of the time there was emotion put into the entire thing, not just the lyrics.

You've displayed so much douchebaggery that I can't even insult you for being so stuck up and narrow minded. You've proven yourself to be far from a musical "genius".



Aden said:


> Humble, too!


 
Right?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> Humble, too!


 I lol'd.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 13, 2010)

Music is one thing that makes life worth living.
Can be amazing how much feeling it can bring at the right times. (a lot of movies and games do this to emphisise the feeling more)


I have a extended range ocarina that I use sometimes.
Praticed a some on a guitar.  Got some basics down on this. Would like to get a acoustic one to try to learn one better.

I love to listen to music often.


----------

